# Online Trading Websites



## jander13 (Mar 12, 2009)

Does anyone know decent websites that offer services to U.A.E residents and trade in markets abroad? i have found a few but they only trade in abu dhabi and dubai stock exchange.

I am seeking something similar to poems.com.sg where you can trade on NYSE, trade commodities and also purchase unit trusts.

Any help is appreciated!


----------



## suzeq (Sep 13, 2010)

jander13 said:


> Does anyone know decent websites that offer services to U.A.E residents and trade in markets abroad? i have found a few but they only trade in abu dhabi and dubai stock exchange.
> 
> I am seeking something similar to poems.com.sg where you can trade on NYSE, trade commodities and also purchase unit trusts.
> 
> Any help is appreciated!


Did you ever find an answer to this?
I am trading now through a US co but wanted to switch to one here. Any suggestions? I usually trade the US Market because thar iw what I am familiar with.
THanks!


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

suzeq said:


> Did you ever find an answer to this?
> I am trading now through a US co but wanted to switch to one here. Any suggestions? I usually trade the US Market because thar iw what I am familiar with.
> THanks!


I think we have etrade here in UAE (Dubai if I am not mistaken) and I believe you can trade US stocks there. They ve gotten a website too


----------



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

I sent you guys a private message with some information. 

@ Raul: etrade is an excellent choice. full service firm with low commission rates.


----------



## suzeq (Sep 13, 2010)

Thanks a bunch!!!!


----------



## suzeq (Sep 13, 2010)

*CNBC in English*



jander13 said:


> Does anyone know decent websites that offer services to U.A.E residents and trade in markets abroad? i have found a few but they only trade in abu dhabi and dubai stock exchange.
> 
> I am seeking something similar to poems.com.sg where you can trade on NYSE, trade commodities and also purchase unit trusts.
> 
> Any help is appreciated!


Is there some way to get CNBC in ENglish. I am currently staying in a short term hotel/apt so do not have controll over internt ut if somene could tell me how to get CNC in English when we move that would e great. I usually trade options. Thanks so much! Suze


----------



## Rainmaker (Oct 11, 2008)

Nightshadow said:


> I sent you guys a private message with some information.
> 
> @ Raul: etrade is an excellent choice. full service firm with low commission rates.


Hi there. Etrade is closed as of now. Any other online brokers which can be used outside the US? Thanks in advance.


----------

